# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Emmerdale Comedy

## feelingyellow

I thought I'd start an Emmerdale Comedy thread (if there's not already one) like the Eastenders and Hollyoaks ones.
Emmerdale does have a bit of comedy from time to time so post here!

----------


## feelingyellow

I'll go first

(talking about Jasmine)
Ashley: According to Edna, She was drunk and awfully rude.
Ethan: That doesn't sound like Edna!

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol! that was a good one!

I'll listen out for some good quotes in tonight's episode lol

----------


## Katy

oh yeah id forgotton about that quote.

----------


## Jemma

oh yeah lol, that was funny!  :Smile:

----------


## feelingyellow

i liked last night's quote:

The kings look at billboard of tom and sadie.

Jimmy: Who's the tart?

 :Rotfl:  hilarious!!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Effie:* 'Just act dumb Callum! You're good at that!'   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Callum:* 'I should have known!'
*Sadie:* 'Oh shut up Callum and get me a drink!'  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Lol:

----------


## Jemma

*Sadie:*  Captain Pugwash go and show the kid the view.  :Lol:  Sadie had loads of great ones tonight..

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *Sadie:*  Captain Pugwash go and show the kid the view.  Sadie had loads of great ones tonight..


Aww I must have missed that one!   :Sad:

----------


## xCharliex

> *Sadie:*  Captain Pugwash go and show the kid the view.  Sadie had loads of great ones tonight..


  :Rotfl:   that was sooo funny!

----------


## feelingyellow

yesterday's episode has loads of HILARIOUS comedy! it was fabbi!!!
but my favourite one of all was:

Effie: You utter bitch.
Sadie: That's _Miss_ Bitch to you.

 :Rotfl:  HILARIOUS! LOVED IT!!!   :Lol:

----------


## feelingyellow

Tonight's eppie:

Sam: You're a proper nob!

LOL! HILARIOUS! SAM - FAB!!!!

----------


## feelingyellow

tonight there was a bit of comedy, yay!   :Smile:  

Kelly: I hate would hate to have a Dingle styling my hair, i might end up looking like Shadrach! (looks at Dawn) Hello!

 :Cheer:  

And then...

Danny: But her name's Del...
Paul: Del and Rodney!   :Cheer:

----------


## alkalinetrio

lol i love some of there quotes

----------


## feelingyellow

The other day   :Cheer:  

Sam: If it's a girl, It's gonna be called Edna
Zak: (laughs) Born with a hat on it's head!
Lisa: Like you, ya mean?

----------


## Jemma

> The other day   
> 
> Sam: If it's a girl, It's gonna be called Edna
> Zak: (laughs) Born with a hat on it's head!
> Lisa: Like you, ya mean?


 :Lol:  that was funny!

----------


## feelingyellow

Kelly (regarding the fairy lights): Nothing's 'appenin' Rodney!
Diane: Bet that's not the first time she's had to say that to him!

 :Rotfl:

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> i liked last night's quote:
> 
> The kings look at billboard of tom and sadie.
> 
> Jimmy: Who's the tart?
> 
>  hilarious!!!!



 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Loved that one!

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> *Sadie:*  Captain Pugwash go and show the kid the view.  Sadie had loads of great ones tonight..


 Argh dammit I missed that one!!! What was it about??

----------


## feelingyellow

> Argh dammit I missed that one!!! What was it about??


when zoe was going to go on the run to ireland i think and then sadie stopped her

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> when zoe was going to go on the run to ireland i think and then sadie stopped her


 Oh lol. Who was being compared to Captain Pugwash?

----------


## feelingyellow

> Oh lol. Who was being compared to Captain Pugwash?


the pilot who i think was a friend of zoe's

----------


## feelingyellow

It was around Christmas time, not sure if it's the exact quote...

Tom: What were you doing lying on a bridge (maybe flyover   :Confused:  )
Jimmy: Counting cars (or maybe collecting number plates, really can't remember it that well lol)

Either way, it was hilarious!   :Lol:   :Cheer:   :Big Grin:

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

Edna has had some good ones to can't think of any at the moment though

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Kelly:* So it's alright for everyone to hate me is it?!
*Scott:* Everyone hates you anyway!

 :Lol:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Don't laugh it's true.  Though it's true for Simple Scott as well.

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Noreen to Pollard:* Don't tell me what to do, ratbag!

Go Noreen!  :Big Grin:   :Cool:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Go Noreen! .....


...to the Waxworks Centre in the sky.  :Cool:

----------

